# BBC Newcastle Radio on E-cigarettes



## Alex (2/9/14)

*Published on Sep 1, 2014*
Replay of David Dorn, Ailsa Rutter and Prof. Linda Bauld – who spoke live with presenters Alfie Joey and Charlie Charlton (Charlie's the woman) about e-cigarettes on the September 1st, 2014 broadcast of BBC Newcastle's radio programme "Alfie and Charlie at Breakfast". These are just the bits on e-cigs, taken out of an hours-long morning programme for your convenience. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (2/9/14)

Thank you for this @Alex

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nooby (2/9/14)

Wow, I loved the responses of the guests on the line, however, those Radio DJ's seriously need to get with program.. It really shows how misinformed the public is regarding this matter. Hopefully, people will actually do proper research and learn about it, and not just be biased based on hear say.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alex (2/9/14)

Nooby said:


> Wow, I loved the responses of the guests on the line, however, those Radio DJ's seriously need to get with program.. It really shows how misinformed the public is regarding this matter. Hopefully, people will actually do proper research and learn about it, and not just be biased based on hear say.


 
The presenters were most likely falling in line with the BBC's negative spin on vaping. Because they probably get much of their funding from questionable sources.


----------

